# Ferrari F430 Spider & Love care and attention!



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)

Just thought I would add a thread about my F430 Spider and more so around what its currently having done.

Its having a few bob spent on it in the form of Wet sanding, flatting, polishing detailing and coated. Its been in the detailers for 3 weeks, its now nearly ready to be prepped for coatings. 

Its looking incredible and sadly the pictures don't do it justice!


----------



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)




----------



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)




----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

Absolutely beautiful. I was always a fan of yellow on Ferraris, especially the F50. But that just looks perfect in red. Even all masked up!

Seriously the look like they do it justice from here.


----------



## 8JVR6 (May 13, 2013)

Looks amazing, I'd get full PPF after that job. That's a lot of work.


----------



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)

Disrupto64 said:


> Absolutely beautiful. I was always a fan of yellow on Ferraris, especially the F50. But that just looks perfect in red. Even all masked up!
> 
> Seriously the look like they do it justice from here.


Thanks for the king comments, I also originally wanted a Yellow F430, but buckled and bought resale red!


----------



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)

8JVR6 said:


> Looks amazing, I'd get full PPF after that job. That's a lot of work.


I want it to look the best it possibly can, and I don't really see the point in having all this done to then cover a perfect paint finish with an imperfect piece of plastic!

I'm just going to enjoy it!


----------



## Disrupto64 (11 mo ago)

boba-fett said:


> Thanks for the king comments, I also originally wanted a Yellow F430, but buckled and bought resale red!


I am very bias mind you (with a Java green TT on the drive) but I'm not sure there is a wrong colour between the yellow and red... Just had to come back and have another look at those piccies!

The 1st Ferrari I ever sat in was my mates brothers F430. Gorgeous machine and the sound of that engine behind your head... However it wouldn't have been my choice of colour in black.

Seeing this has stirred up some emotions of when I was younger so I went looking for a 360 modena on autotrader thinking... Maybe they are within reach. Well how wrong was I. Oops!


----------



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)

Disrupto64 said:


> I am very bias mind you (with a Java green TT on the drive) but I'm not sure there is a wrong colour between the yellow and red... Just had to come back and have another look at those piccies!
> 
> The 1st Ferrari I ever sat in was my mates brothers F430. Gorgeous machine and the sound of that engine behind your head... However it wouldn't have been my choice of colour in black.
> 
> Seeing this has stirred up some emotions of when I was younger so I went looking for a 360 modena on autotrader thinking... Maybe they are within reach. Well how wrong was I. Oops!


I originally bought a black one, and everywhere I went all you heard was lovely car but should be red!

I have a challenge race car exhaust on mine (with remote valves as its outrageous) and I might be bias, but it is quite simply the best sounding car I have heard and was voted the best noise at a recent Supercar meet!

360's are going up, and there is a lot of people changing down from 488's and in some cases the 458, to have the analogue, no frills race car feel the F430 and 360 give along with the "reasonable" running costs they have!


----------



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)

Hopefully I will get it back Sunday, just needs the last fine polish and then panel wiping and coating.


----------



## boba-fett (5 mo ago)

So that's it all finished and home safe. They have done an amazing job! The Gtechnig Crystal Serum Ultra added yet another level of gloss and it really does look better than new. It looks a whole lot better in person!

Its had a Full wet sand and peel correction, god knows how many polishes from hard to soft, lights and plastics all polished, calipers and wheel arch's all polished and coated, hood treated everything thing has been coated, plastics, seats, carbon, wheels and Matt finishes!

I am very pleased!


----------

